# New Key Programming



## handicapped center (Jan 12, 2008)

So a little while back I lost one of my keys to the car. I don't drive the car hardly at tall and today I pick up the other key and notice the trunk button has completely busted through. I'm going to buy a new case from Gm because it's about $80 bucks and swap the guts. Is their anything I can do with the new old case and new components to at least program the remote to lock and unlock with out paying the dealership.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/key-fob-transmitter-programming-18209/


----------



## handicapped center (Jan 12, 2008)

Great. Thank you very much.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Don't quite understand the question, but if you just need a case:

Uncut New Smart Remote Keyless Key Fob Replacement Case Shell for GM Pontiac GTO | eBay

$80.00 for a case only, is robbery.

Replacing the case shouldn't need any programming. If it does, you SOL.
You can't reprogram a used key.
If needed, you can get a NEW replacement fob and program it as per HP's link.
A new fob from the dealer should be around the $80.00 price. OR:

2004 2006 Pontiac GTO Remote Control Transmitter Key Fob New 92123129 | eBay

Larry


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Also, I've had my remote act up and not function correctly. I put it in the ignition and pushed the buttons a few times and removed it. It
then, works correctly.

Larry


----------



## handicapped center (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm trying to use the new FOB but program the uncut key is the idea, so I can lock and unlock the car. Thank you for the help.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You can't program the remote without being able to put it in the ignition and turn it to the different positions. Have the key cut by a locksmith and use the procedure linked above to program the remote.


----------



## handicapped center (Jan 12, 2008)

Will a regular lock smith do that kind of work? I thought only the dealer ship can do that work.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

A locksmith that has the capability/equipment to cut center cut keys can do it. I've had them done by a locksmith. I spend very little time at the dealership with any vehicle once the factory warranty has expired.


----------



## handicapped center (Jan 12, 2008)

That's a good Idea. I'll check around, the dealership is ridiculous for a new key.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You can buy replacement rubber button covers on eBay and not even have to take the FOB apart


----------



## JacksonRoy (Apr 4, 2020)

I lost my car key and an auto locksmith made a new key for me. Even earlier, they also helped me providing emergency lockout services.


----------

